# $8 Corn and good used tractors



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

$8 corn is affecting more than just the beef industry....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agricultu...ues_207-ar26144


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Maybe this is a sign that the new equipment is too expensive. The price of grain is allowing everyone to update. I think there is alot more farmers that buy used so more people chasing good low hour machines. Myself I still buy on price. I dont mind fixing something if I can get a good price. The Deere fanatics have been paying inflated prices for years. Why buy a $10,000 4020 when a $3500 806 will drag it around backwards? Just a thought


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Some people just get stupid if they have a extra buck in thier pocket._


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> _Some people just get stupid if they have a extra buck in thier pocket._


Yup, went to an auction in February this last spring, I got a good buy on a Meyer SuperB continuous flow dryer that I'm in the process of installing now, but the grain bins started approaching 2/3's the price of new. Which I suppose isn't bad until you figure in having it took down and then having to buy all new bolts for reassembly and the sealer for the sheets. We even have our own bin jacks and have taken down and reassembled a few ourselves, but at that price could have bought new and saved the labor and expense of the disassembly.

I quite bidding on the 9 ring 33 footer well before they got it sold.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

steve in IN said:


> Why buy a $10,000 4020 when a $3500 806 will drag it around backwards? Just a thought


Hey now! Thems are fight'n words!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Equipment dealers are more lonely than the Maytag repairman here. There is no $8 corn here. Everyone had contracts in the $5 and $6 range that will be hard to fill.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

steve in IN said:


> Maybe this is a sign that the new equipment is too expensive. The price of grain is allowing everyone to update.


I would beg to differ on this point. I think it has to do with ppl having more money than sense. I'm sorry, but WHY in the world would I buy a 30+ yr old tractor for $30k+? I get the old adatage, "they dont make them like they used to" but.....maybe I'm just dumb and dont get it? Just had this talk with a dealer. They said they have been selling a lot of used tractor as well. They agreed, didnt make sense to them why people were paying these types of prices on used tractors. I understand new tractors are expensive, but come on. Seems ridiculousness to me.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree that prices have gotten ridiculous on all used equipment. There are a lot of people that buy what was cheap horsepower to work on the farm instead of the high dollar new tractors and they can repair them whereas the newer equipment has to be taken to the dealer and checked on a computer. I think that prices for new and old arerelative. JMHO. All of my older JD tractors will bring more now than what I paid for them. Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Beats me as well, I always look for value. Was looking for a newer Massey Ferguson to bale with, ended up buying two White 2-110's for 8k less than a newer Massey. So now I can mow and bale in air conditioned comfort and never have to unhook an implement.


----------

